# UPDATE: Everquest Landmark CBT Keys von Alienware



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen

Alienware vergibt CBT-Keys für Everquest Landmark, die sind jedoch beschränkt für 7 Tage. Es sind  nur noch 0 verfügbar.

Folgende Schritte müsst ihr unternehmen um an das Spiel zu kommen:



Registrierung auf der Alienware-Webseite
Download-Link im Email-Postfach öffnen, der leitet auch direkt zur Landmark-Seite
Registrierung bei Sony Online Entertainment, was ihr auch auf der Landmark Seite erledigen könnt.
Spiel herunterladen und los legen. 


Hintergrund zu Landmark:


Landmark ist ein Sandbox-MMO das es den Spielern erlaubt, so gut wie alles zu bauen was die eigene Fantasie hergibt.

UPDATE: Alle Keys wurden vergeben es sind keine Keys mehr von Alienware verfügbar!


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Everquest Landmark CBT Keys von Alienware*

Kein Beitrag?  

Interessiert es keinen oder wollen alle nur die Beta testen?  

Wer noch wartet der sollte wirklich sich beeilen, ich aktualisiere den Startbeitrag alle paar Stunden mit der aktuellen Anzahl an noch verfügbaren Keys. In den letzten 24 Stunden sind über 1000 Keys vergeben worden, in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen sind alle weg.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Everquest Landmark CBT Keys von Alienware*

Warum soll ich mir da so große Hektik machen?

1. Wird es doch sowieso zum Release f2p
2. kann man im Moment außer bauen eigentlich nicht viel machen
3. ist es nur auf 7 Tage zeitlich begrenzt

^^

Ne, da warte ich lieber bis es draußen ist und mache mir dann ein Bild davon was es taugt.


----------



## dmxcom (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Everquest Landmark CBT Keys von Alienware*

Super Sache - vielen Dank dir !

Wollte dir Tage schon fast pre Ordern - aber war mir unsicher.
Jetzt kann Ich der Sache mal nachgehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Everquest Landmark CBT Keys von Alienware*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mir da so große Hektik machen?
> 
> 1. Wird es doch sowieso zum Release f2p
> 2. kann man im Moment außer bauen eigentlich nicht viel machen
> ...



Ja es wird F2P aber so kannst du testen ob dir das ganze gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Everquest Landmark CBT Keys von Alienware*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ja es wird F2P aber so kannst du testen ob dir das ganze gefällt oder nicht.


 
Naja, aber was willst halt testen wenn außer bauen im Moment nicht großartig mehr machbar ist?
Viele der sonstigen geplanten Features fehlen doch nunmal noch gänzlich. Soweit ich weiß kann man momentan weder gegeneinander kämpfen, noch gibt es gegnerische Monster oder dergleichen.
Und nur fürs bauen brauch ichs nicht testen, denke ich, habe auch gerne Zeit in Minecraft verbracht und dort gebaut.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Everquest Landmark CBT Keys von Alienware*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, aber was willst halt testen wenn außer bauen im Moment nicht großartig mehr machbar ist?
> Viele der sonstigen geplanten Features fehlen doch nunmal noch gänzlich. Soweit ich weiß kann man momentan weder gegeneinander kämpfen, noch gibt es gegnerische Monster oder dergleichen.
> Und nur fürs bauen brauch ichs nicht testen, denke ich, habe auch gerne Zeit in Minecraft verbracht und dort gebaut.


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du in Landmark überhaupt gegeneinander kämpfen können wirst, jedenfalls weiss ich davon nichts. 
Ich weiss nur das es ein Sandbox MMO wird in dem du bauen kannst was du willst aber von gegeneinander kämpfen war nie die rede.

Das bauen braucht schon viel Zeit aber es lohnt sich schon wenn man die Zeit investieren will.

Als Anhang mein Haus was noch im Bau ist und ich werde da noch einiges verändern.


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Mai 2014)

UPDATE: Alle Keys wurden vergeben es sind keine Keys mehr von Alienware verfügbar!


----------

